# JHB VAPE MEET - 19/02/2022 - number V



## vicTor

*Admin Approved*


*Kindly indicate below if you will be attending the 5th JHB Vape Meet:*
​
[RSVP=75243]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Christos - 0 - _Will try be there!_
Intuthu Kagesi - 1 - _Not big on the beer, but the company is always good  ... Do they serve non alcoholic beverages?_
JacoF - 1 - _Will be there with new yum yum juice for every one to test_
Paul33 - 0 - _Stop it now! You making us jealous!_
Phill - 2
Rob Fisher - 0 - _Major FOMO_
Room Fogger - 1 - _Reporting for duty Sir._
Spunk3yMunk3y - 3 - _Will try make it  will confirm next week for sure_
Stranger - 4 - _The food is good too, but the beer is better._
vicTor - 1 - _- let's go !_
Viper_SA - 1 - _Just Me, Myself and I_

Total: 14

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

@Scouse45 @JurgensSt @Room Fogger


----------



## Stranger

@Stranger + entourage

*IRISH RED* *CRAFT BEER*
The dominant flavours are provided by the speciality malts giving the colour, the biscuity roasted grain flavours and the deep red malty hues when the beer is held up to the light. The hops provide medium bitterness to balance the maltiness, but the focus is mainly on the malt so the hop aroma is very low.

*Flavour*
Medium maltiness and roasted malt.

*Key Facts*
Alcohol: 4.5% ABV
Bitterness: 24 IBU (noticeable)
Hop Aroma: Low
OG & FG: 11 °P & 2.5 °P
Colour: 30 EBC

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> @Stranger + entourage
> 
> *IRISH RED* *CRAFT BEER*
> The dominant flavours are provided by the speciality malts giving the colour, the biscuity roasted grain flavours and the deep red malty hues when the beer is held up to the light. The hops provide medium bitterness to balance the maltiness, but the focus is mainly on the malt so the hop aroma is very low.
> 
> *Flavour*
> Medium maltiness and roasted malt.
> 
> *Key Facts*
> Alcohol: 4.5% ABV
> Bitterness: 24 IBU (noticeable)
> Hop Aroma: Low
> OG & FG: 11 °P & 2.5 °P
> Colour: 30 EBC



awesome Sir ! I look forward to your shenanigans !

please can you click on the RSVP button


----------



## vicTor

thank you Meneer @Room Fogger

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Stranger said:


> @Stranger + entourage
> 
> *IRISH RED* *CRAFT BEER*
> The dominant flavours are provided by the speciality malts giving the colour, the biscuity roasted grain flavours and the deep red malty hues when the beer is held up to the light. The hops provide medium bitterness to balance the maltiness, but the focus is mainly on the malt so the hop aroma is very low.
> 
> *Flavour*
> Medium maltiness and roasted malt.
> 
> *Key Facts*
> Alcohol: 4.5% ABV
> Bitterness: 24 IBU (noticeable)
> Hop Aroma: Low
> OG & FG: 11 °P & 2.5 °P
> Colour: 30 EBC


 That's an interesting juice, will have to find ABV - Alcohol but I heard it's scarce and at 4.5% I'm guessing it's an MTL mix?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

...don't beetch, just peetch !

- fun afternoon out with like minded people

- The famous ΩHMREADERS vape tricking duo show

- prizes to be won

- Venue has beer garden, restaurant, kids play area, secure parking

Viva Vaping !

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

vicTor said:


> ...don't beetch, just peetch !
> 
> - fun afternoon out with like minded people
> 
> - The famous ΩHMREADERS vape tricking duo show
> 
> - prizes to be won
> 
> - Venue has beer garden, restaurant, kids play area, secure parking
> 
> Viva Vaping !
> 
> View attachment 249244


I'm gonna have to be the designated driver... Bummer  hope I can make it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

I have to say guys that this venue has an amazing vibe, we are regulars.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> I have to say guys that this venue has an amazing vibe, we are regulars.



Sir, I do recall you whispering the details in my ear, thank you !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## AstroT

eish, 95 minute drive from me...


----------



## vicTor

AstroT said:


> eish, 95 minute drive from me...



...I've had gents coming from Cape Town for the meet

...just saying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

If I attend this will be the closest one to me yet. Pity about my drinking and driving policy, because they seem to have some kick-ass beers on the menu... Maybe they'll let me buy a take away, lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Haven't been there, but got the T-shirt!! Thanks for organising it for me, @vicTor. I'm with all of you in spirit!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Haven't been there, but got the T-shirt!! Thanks for organising it for me, @vicTor. I'm with all of you in spirit!
> 
> View attachment 249264



respect ! support all the way from the Western Cape !!!

thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

...happy to announce Ωhmreaders will be attending to give us another show !!



please subscribe to their channel:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...fortune favours the brave

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

https://www.facebook.com/groups/613889463180671/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Viper_SA said:


> If I attend this will be the closest one to me yet. Pity about my drinking and driving policy, because they seem to have some kick-ass beers on the menu... Maybe they'll let me buy a take away, lol



Speak to me nicely, I am sure my mate can organize some bottles for you.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

I need a driver 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

JurgensSt said:


> I need a driver
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Car troubles?


----------



## JurgensSt

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Car troubles?


Nope... But to much beer could cause trouble 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

JurgensSt said:


> Nope... But to much beer could cause trouble
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Maybe we can work something out


----------



## vicTor

party bus !!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

vicTor said:


> party bus !!!


Don't joke haha I know someone who has a H1 bus for event hire type gigs pick up and drop off

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> I need a driver
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Me too, my 1 per month still puts me under, wonder what a Uber will cost


vicTor said:


> party bus !!!


now you’re talking!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

that party bus is going to look like Snoop Dogs limo when you pull up to the vape meet....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

DarthBranMuffin said:


> that party bus is going to look like Snoop Dogs limo when you pull up to the vape meet....


https://media.giphy.com/media/8Z5XSaSRt5CbS/giphy.gif

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Fear not too much, you cannot get a commercial beer at Swagga's, so no artificial crap, just genuine natural beer. I drink loads of the stuff, piss Heineken and still stay sober.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

...you know we doing something right when the Godfather of Vaping in SA @Rob Fisher gives us some love, respect !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## AstroT

AstroT said:


> eish, 95 minute drive from me...


I have an NBA (Northerns beekeeping association) meeting on the 19'th so gone from maybe to no. 
Maybe next time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Go for it @vicTor

Appreciate all your energy and the good vibes !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Go for it @vicTor
> 
> Appreciate all your energy and the good vibes !!



thank you Sir !

appreciate the support

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

See you guys there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> See you guys there



nice one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

AstroT said:


> I have an NBA (Northerns beekeeping association) meeting on the 19'th so gone from maybe to no.
> Maybe next time



no problem, bees are essential to the survival of the planet

keep up the good work

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...damn Son !

...some real exciting sponsors getting on board !

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

@Intuthu Kagesi yes, non alcoholic beverages available !

I'll also be on the non alcoholic stuff

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

@vicTor I'll definitely be coming, not sure if the wifey will come though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> @vicTor I'll definitely be coming, not sure if the wifey will come though



lekker man, remember, first thing you do is find me (short, bald, fat guy with a clipboard)

this is for your name tag and entry into the prize draws

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

vicTor said:


> lekker man, remember, first thing you do is find me (short, bald, fat guy with a clipboard)
> 
> this is for your name tag and entry into the prize draws


Awesome so stoked to meet you guys  see you soon Vic!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Awesome so stoked to meet you guys  see you soon Vic!



likewise bro !

I look forward

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> short, bald, fat guy



We must be twins

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Paul33 said:


> We must be twins


And then it turns out you guys look like Jujimufu...

Dad bod squad... unite!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pif-box-jhb-vape-meets.t74992/#post-956509

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Ωhmreaders !!!

https://youtube.com/shorts/uOquDST2gMs?feature=share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

hi,

we now have a Telegram group for info and news on the go

please feel free to join

https://t.me/+aOoYsz5ctVs0Y2Q8

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...by Vapers, for the Vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...5 days to go Ladies & Gents

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Will there be promo girls ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Will there be promo girls ?



I wish !


----------



## vicTor

*Announcement*:

Regrettably the *Ohmreaders* are unable to attend the 19th February Vape Meet due to commitments they can not get out of.

We will however have the pleasure of seeing them in action in the near future.

Next time guys !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

vicTor said:


> I wish !



OK, I will bring my own.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> OK, I will bring my own.


----------



## DavyH

Sorry guys, I won’t be able to make this one… piping contest season will happen this year and band and judging commitments are coming into play. Every one that I can get too, though, I’m in!

On the positive side, chances of getting prizes in the draw have just gone up by a third .

I know it’s going to be another cracking day out, thanks in the main to @vicTor and his elves!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Sorry guys, I won’t be able to make this one… piping contest season will happen this year and band and judging commitments are coming into play. Every one that I can get too, though, I’m in!
> 
> On the positive side, chances of getting prizes in the draw have just gone up by a third .
> 
> I know it’s going to be another cracking day out, thanks in the main to @vicTor and his elves!



thanks for letting us know Davy, enjoy the piping !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

...3 days to go !​
spread the word !​
let's make Vaping greater !​
...by Vapers, for the Vapers
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

@DavyH 

I know you are Scottish and a bit weird, but really

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

...2 days to go !

the 14 of us are gonna have a blast !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

...see y'all tomorrow !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

*AFRICAN PORTER* *CRAFT BEER*
This porter appears black when poured into a glass but is a dark rich mahogany colour when held up to the light. Brewed to be a drinkable dark beer full of roasted malt flavours. It also has a smoothness on the palate.

*Flavour*
Roasted aromas dominate, smoky burnt toast with coffee and dark cocoa notes with hints of toffee.

*Key Facts*
Alcohol: 4.5% ABV
Bitterness: 22 IBU (moderate)
Hop Aroma: Low
OG & FG: 10.3 °P & 1.8 °P
Colour: 180 °EBC (dark with a deep red hue)

*African Beer Cup 2021 – Awarded with Bronze*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

*CALIFORNIA BLONDE* *CRAFT BEER*
Brewed in the true style of the Californian blonde beers, this is a lightly flavoured beer. It is a very easy drinking beer. It is a hybrid ale (an ale that drinks like a lager) with neither the malt nor the hops dominating the flavour.

*Flavour*
Easy drinking with some maltiness, some bitterness and some ester fruitiness.

*Key Facts*
Alcohol: 4.8% ABV
Bitterness: 18 IBU (low)
Hop Aroma: None
OG & FG: 10.3 °P & 2.0 °P
Colour: 11 EBC

*South African National Beer Trophy 2020 – Awarded with Silver Medal*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Hungry ?









Menu | Swagga Breweries


Browse through our Swagga on Route 59 menu of artisanal pub food and variety of drinks which includes our range of Swagga Breweries Craft Beers, Craft Gins and Craft Spirits.




swaggabreweries.co.za

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> *CALIFORNIA BLONDE* *CRAFT BEER*
> Brewed in the true style of the Californian blonde beers, this is a lightly flavoured beer. It is a very easy drinking beer. It is a hybrid ale (an ale that drinks like a lager) with neither the malt nor the hops dominating the flavour.
> 
> *Flavour*
> Easy drinking with some maltiness, some bitterness and some ester fruitiness.
> 
> *Key Facts*
> Alcohol: 4.8% ABV
> Bitterness: 18 IBU (low)
> Hop Aroma: None
> OG & FG: 10.3 °P & 2.0 °P
> Colour: 11 EBC
> 
> *South African National Beer Trophy 2020 – Awarded with Silver Medal*



gonna have a blonde, boss !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...it's on

...let's go !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

“Free organic natural car wash” on the way for those attending it seems, drive slow, the rinse cycle works better that way, and don’t worry, it’s at a brewery, well wait for you!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

My car has flooding issues in the rain

Going to have to drive slowly for sure


Room Fogger said:


> “Free organic natural car wash” on the way for those attending it seems, drive slow, the rinse cycle works better that way, and don’t worry, it’s at a brewery, well wait for you!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...fortune favours the brave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

I'm definitley coming @vicTor 
Keen like a bean!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JacoF

Thanks Tim for another awesome vape meet and a lekker day out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

JacoF said:


> Thanks Tim for another awesome vape meet and a lekker day out



thanks so much for coming Jaco !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

man of the moment @Stranger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> If I attend this will be the closest one to me yet. Pity about my drinking and driving policy, because they seem to have some kick-ass beers on the menu... Maybe they'll let me buy a take away, lol



I did manage to get a take away of all 6 beers on offer. Will start testing tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

There has been a distinct shortage of pictures this time! Someone is gonna get a hurt real bad!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

@Spunk3yMunk3y and Corrie Boysen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

@Gadgetboy @KZOR

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

@Vaping Saved My Life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

@JurgensSt @Viper_SA @Jaco @Room Fogger @Gadgetboy @Phill @Christos @Stranger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

...video can be found here:






Log in to Facebook


Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @vicTor! No need for anyone to get hurt anymore!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Looks like a lekker venue.

We need to get a venue this side so you guys can make the trek across the Jukskei river and have one in Pretoria at some stage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JacoF

Adephi said:


> Looks like a lekker venue.
> 
> We need to get a venue this side so you guys can make the trek across the Jukskei river and have one in Pretoria at some stage.


A nice venue that side is "Die withuis"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

A big thanks to everyone that was involved in organizing the event. It was a real blast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

vicTor said:


> @Gadgetboy @KZOR
> 
> View attachment 250731


Why the dislike @Rob Fisher Perhaps a finger issue?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gadgetboy said:


> Why the dislike @Rob Fisher Perhaps a finger issue?



For sure finger issue... will fix now.


----------



## Gadgetboy

Rob Fisher said:


> For sure finger issue... will fix now.


Ahh no worries. I was just about to say... You missed out on a awesome venue and get together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Gadgetboy said:


> Why the dislike @Rob Fisher Perhaps a finger issue?


It may be, @Gizmo @Rob Fisher , just an idea, maybe group like for like, I.e like, winner, funny etc, / dislike, optimistic etc together, but for sanity’s sake don’t keep the like and dislike button next to each other for all of us, especially for me with banana and touchscreen adverse fingers, or I’m going to be apologizing and fixing on a regular basis. 

But like and dislike need a looooooot of distance between them, a like instead of winner is still fine, or vice versa, not the other option though.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stranger

Once upon a time there were four dudes who sat around a square table on account that they could not find a round one. As they were all high on life, one suggested that they start a Vape meet. After no debate at all they all said" what can go wrong"

And so starts the legend of the Vape meets. Some say that never happened at all and that they are just a pigment of Victor's imagination, some say they are just a glitch in the Matrix. Whatever they are, they are not only amazing fun but if you find the magic table (of which there is only one per vape meet) then you can win stuff too.

The four dudes have magic powers and they take wine in boxes and transform it into juices from Malaysia, mods and RDA's from China and coils from Bearded Vikings from Norway (OK they are really some cool dudes from KZN)

You can meet people from all walks of life, Royalty like Kurt from Vaping saved my life and Dukes like Jurgens from Ink'd vapour and Grant from Vape studio. You can mingle with the common people like myself and DavyH and at most meets you can partake of a flagon of mead or a Gin made from the Juniper berries only found South of the capital (in Tannie Gerda's plot)

Conversation abounds around vaping, juices, mods, tanks and general kak prat. All the girls are hot and most of the guys are handsome, some are just not so handsome but they make up for it in personality.

All in all, whether vape meets are in fact real or they are just a slip in the temporal time line that leads you to believe you were there, they are an experience worth having.

The above comments are fictional and come from the distorted mind of a twisted individual and have no relationship to reality.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

What a vape meet, what an awesome family we are. We know each other through the forum and yet a face to face has us talking like old friends of many years. To @vicTor and Co, thank you for organizing yet again a brilliant meet.

Jill and I were very pleased to have introduced some good folks to Swagga's. Beer is first class and food is really good. As mentioned the vibe there is always great.

A big shout out to all the sponsors for the first class prizes. Now at this point I have to set the record straight. At the first vape meet there were five of us and Jill and Errol won prizes. Due to this Errol has now stopped the stinkies and is now vaping exclusively, that is a big win. At a subsequent vape meet there was four of us and I won a giveaway. This time around there was three of us, Jill myself and Mark. The first draw and Mark got lucky. So our lucky record stood and there was no expectation of anything further. Corrie took the second spin, congrats Corrie, winner at your first meet. I honestly thought they were having a laugh when I was called for first prize. I am in fact very grateful for any thing that I win and am humbled by my lucky streak, but to put the record straight it is my table that seems to be lucky, not me personally.

Thank you for my Requiem BF kit, it is awesome and I can now proudly post on the just mechs thread. Thank you for the juices and coils and the brilliant atty stand and the T shirt that fits me where it touches.

Finally, I was asked at the vape meet if i would have a problem if the day and time of the vape meets change. My reply : I come to vape meets for the people, the date time and venue are secondary.

To all the folk I have met before, great hanging with you. To all the folk meeting for the first time, It was a pleasure.

Thank you for being there, thank you for being you and thank you for not beating me up for winning.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Gadgetboy

Stranger said:


> What a vape meet, what an awesome family we are. We know each other through the forum and yet a face to face has us talking like old friends of many years. To @vicTor and Co, thank you for organizing yet again a brilliant meet.
> 
> Jill and I were very pleased to have introduced some good folks to Swagga's. Beer is first class and food is really good. As mentioned the vibe there is always great.
> 
> A big shout out to all the sponsors for the first class prizes. Now at this point I have to set the record straight. At the first vape meet there were five of us and Jill and Errol won prizes. Due to this Errol has now stopped the stinkies and is now vaping exclusively, that is a big win. At a subsequent vape meet there was four of us and I won a giveaway. This time around there was three of us, Jill myself and Mark. The first draw and Mark got lucky. So our lucky record stood and there was no expectation of anything further. Corrie took the second spin, congrats Corrie, winner at your first meet. I honestly thought they were having a laugh when I was called for first prize. I am in fact very grateful for any thing that I win and am humbled by my lucky streak, but to put the record straight it is my table that seems to be lucky, not me personally.
> 
> Thank you for my Requiem BF kit, it is awesome and I can now proudly post on the just mechs thread. Thank you for the juices and coils and the brilliant atty stand and the T shirt that fits me where it touches.
> 
> Finally, I was asked at the vape meet if i would have a problem if the day and time of the vape meets change. My reply : I come to vape meets for the people, the date time and venue are secondary.
> 
> To all the folk I have met before, great hanging with you. To all the folk meeting for the first time, It was a pleasure.
> 
> Thank you for being there, thank you for being you and thank you for not beating me up for winning.



Well said. I couldn't agree with you more.... PS, Please save me a seat at your "Lucky Table" for the next meet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...well said @Stranger and thanks to all who said they had a good time

there is no greater reward than hearing this

...stay tuned

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

I'm so jealous I missed out on this one! The venue looked outstanding and I have no doubt the company was excellent as always. Plenty of new faces as well by the look of things - @Spunk3yMunk3y, this was your first one?

Congrats to all the winners - @Stranger , you da man!

And again, @vicTor , @JurgensSt (and @Scouse45 , didn't see your photo on the day?) your dedication and hard work is phenomenal!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

DavyH said:


> I'm so jealous I missed out on this one! The venue looked outstanding and I have no doubt the company was excellent as always. Plenty of new faces as well by the look of things - @Spunk3yMunk3y, this was your first one?
> 
> Congrats to all the winners - @Stranger , you da man!
> 
> And again, @vicTor , @JurgensSt (and @Scouse45 , didn't see your photo on the day?) your dedication and hard work is phenomenal!


Yessir it was indeed my first

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gadgetboy

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Yessir it was indeed my first


First and hopefully not the last.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Just leaving this one here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Stranger said:


> Just leaving this one here



Hey now no need to rub salt in the wounds @Stranger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

If you thought that was bad, check this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------

